# My last fight in January



## uno (Jan 29, 2009)

I caught the guy with a perfectly timed right overhand.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes that was a perfectly time over hand right.


----------



## uno (Jan 29, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yes that was a perfectly time over hand right.


 Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Jan 29, 2009)

uno said:


> Thanks!


I'm looking forward to watching it.  I can't do so from work.  Thanks in advance for posting it, though.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 29, 2009)

Great shot!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes it was a great shot.


----------

